# The Bosch and Makita Routers Must Be Special



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I ,have been a member of the this forum for just a few weeks and I read a lot of the posts. The Bosch and Makita routers seem to be the most popular routers for some reason, I have a PC893 router and like it very much. I am wondering what the Bosch and Makita have that the PC doesn't and why I have almost never read about anybody using the router that I have. I read a lot about larger PC 7518 but I am starting to feel that there might be something about the PC 893 that I need to know.

My router is mounted in a table with a Mast R lift and the set up works very well for me, before I added the lift, raising the motor up and/or down in the base that came with the machine was a nightmare due to dust getting in between the motor and the base. This might be the reason that this peticular router is not very popular, if this is the case, I'd like to hear about it from somebody that knows about this issue.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry.

A lot come down to personal preference, what brands you have used and what are available in your area.

I have the Makita 3612C for hand held use and a Triton TRA001 in the table. Each has it's own goods points for that application.

I really love the soft start on the Makita and the plunge is sooooo smooth.

But then I have not used 20 different make/models like some on the forum...VBG.

In the US, you guys are somewhat spoiled for choice......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have used the 3612 and it was very good though not my favorite. I have 2 Hitachi 
M12Vs and a Dewalt 610 and I really like them. If there was a shortcoming with the 893s use in the table it sounds like you have overcome it. If it does what you want, when you want it to do it, then there is nothing wrong with your choice.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jerry,
I have the 892 and love it. I think it all boils down to personal taste. I like PC and Bosch but have used quite a few brands. I have more PC router equipment than any other brand and I am sure someone else would tell you to stay away from PC brand. I am getting more flexible in my old age and fixed income to what I look at so that may change as I burn up the ones I have now. I think we all have a favorite router that we own and try to use it if we can.


----------



## RCclee (Mar 31, 2012)

If your set up works that is all that matters. You are the best judge of that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, there is nothing wrong with your router; it is a nice step up from the 690 series and popular with many forum members. No one router covers all the bases; everyone has their favorite.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Bosch tools are quality and last a long time, PC has the history of great value also. Soft start tools are a new inovation and I truly appreciate them at start up, just wonder what it's doing to the motor? Any thoughts as to what's happening to the motor at 'soft start'?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Jerry,
As the others say it is a personal choice. I have a PC 690 which is my workhorse, a PC laminate router which is junk (IMHO). For plunge use I prefer my Bosch. The plunge base on the PC is like an after thought to me. NO power tool is the perfect choice to every user. Whatever feels best in YOUR hands and suits the type of work you do is the right choice for you. My shop has tools from just about every manufacturer there is. My advice is not to limit yourself to a particular brand. (unless of course you get an endorsement contract) lol
Gary


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't have either a Bosch or Makita router and for some unexplainable reason I have no desire to own a Bosch router of any kind. A Makita, maybe but would have to do some research before buying one. 

I also have 2 PC 892 routers, 1 of which is in my table and the other has the plunge base with a Jasper 200j circle jig attached. The PC 892 in the table negates the need for a lift because to the best of my knowledge it will do anything a lift will do and in my case more. As far as favorites go I can't say that I have a clear cut favorite out of my 11 routers. Each of them bring something different to the table and each of them are designated to a specific task. 

Now to contradict myself, I think if I had a gun to my head and had to select one as a favorite my choice would be the DeWalt 611PK. I bought it a couple of weeks ago to rout inlays and it only took me a minute and a half to realize everything about the DW 611 is state of the art in the router world.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My first router was a small1/4" shank only router. After I realized I really needed a router that could take 1/2"bits are started doing some research, and seeing Norm use the Porter Cable routers, I decided to get the PC multi-base setup. I went to Lowes and started playing around with it. It had a nice feel to it. While I was there another guide showed my the bosch 1617. I played around with it for awhile too, and to me, it just simply felt more comfortable in my hands, so that is what I ended up buying. That was back in 2005, and I have since bought a second one.

Now, if I hadn't ran into the guy who showed me the bosch, I would have bought the PC, been happy with it, and probably would have had a second one of those by now. At the end of the day, most routers are very good and will give you many years of good and reliable service. It just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

My router table is from Rockler as is the lift, fence and accessories. The router in it is a PC 3 1/4 hp variable speed with soft start, sorry don't have the model number. In my career as a professional carpenter the speciality power tools used were mainly PC's and have been quite pleased with them as well as the jigs that use them, door hanging mainly. PC's have served me well and lasted for years. I still am using the 690's purchased when I was a young man. Another reason they were purchased was that they were made in the good 'ole USA. This means a lot to me, realizing that some/many parts may be manufactured out of the country, at least these long term tools have an American name as well as a sticker that says 'made in the USA'. Again, the PC's meet ALL my needs and desires. Perhaps others feel the same way.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I ,have been a member of the this forum for just a few weeks and I read a lot of the posts. The Bosch and Makita routers seem to be the most popular routers for some reason, I have a PC893 router and like it very much. I am wondering what the Bosch and Makita have that the PC doesn't and why I have almost never read about anybody using the router that I have. I read a lot about larger PC 7518 but I am starting to feel that there might be something about the PC 893 that I need to know.
> 
> My router is mounted in a table with a Mast R lift and the set up works very well for me, before I added the lift, raising the motor up and/or down in the base that came with the machine was a nightmare due to dust getting in between the motor and the base. This might be the reason that this peticular router is not very popular, if this is the case, I'd like to hear about it from somebody that knows about this issue.
> 
> ...


For me I needed a router that would not launch the bits onto a trajectory to Mars or elsewhere. At the time the Makita 3612c had the best price and availability. If I were to buy a second router it would probably be either the 15 amp Hitachi or Bosch, or maybe the newer Makita. As has been said many times before, it comes down to personal preference. The PC router have very good reputation, and for a while sponsored the Router Workshop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

B/4 the computer and b/4 the model T ,PC has been making routers and has been the standard then came the over the pond routers and put the metric plastic router on the market place,at one time Made in the USA was the best you could buy ,bar none..it's to bad they can't get the PC on the other side of the pond and see how good the PC is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porter-Cable#History

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Bosch_GmbH


===


----------



## medkellogg (Mar 12, 2012)

Bradleytavares said:


> Bosch tools are quality and last a long time, PC has the history of great value also. Soft start tools are a new inovation and I truly appreciate them at start up, just wonder what it's doing to the motor? Any thoughts as to what's happening to the motor at 'soft start'?


My second big interest after wood is robotics, especially the electrical and programming parts, but I am not an electrical engineer. That said, the soft start feature is normally done with a circuit that causes the "effective voltage" to the motor to ramp up to normal speeds. It is somewhat similar to moving a light switch dimmer up to full power over a small period of time. Since it is an AC motor the frequency of the voltage to the motor will be controlled instead of the voltage itself. 

This should not cause any harm to the motor. In fact it may be helpful in limiting wear and tear on the mechanical parts like bearings and shafts, etc. since there is less torque at start up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For the record, Bosch invented the router. To the best of my knowledge nobody is building routers in the USA. For many years I bought only PC tools... then B&D bought them and ruined the long standing tradition of excellence. I find that I prefer Bosch routers over others I have tried. This does not mean that Bosch are better than other brands; It only means they are my choice. I hope everyone spends the time to try different routers and buys what they are most comfortable with.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike said:


> For the record, Bosch invented the router. To the best of my knowledge nobody is building routers in the USA. For many years I bought only PC tools... then B&D bought them and ruined the long standing tradition of excellence. I find that I prefer Bosch routers over others I have tried. This does not mean that Bosch are better than other brands; It only means they are my choice. I hope everyone spends the time to try different routers and buys what they are most comfortable with.


I did not know that, about Bosch! I remember being introduced to my first router in woodworking shop in '63; scared the beejesus out of me. Big honkin' silver thing with a lot of torque as I recall. No idea of the brand. :fie:


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting to read the evolution of the router, had no idea. Thanks Mike.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> B/4 the computer and b/4 the model T ,PC has been making routers and has been the standard then came the over the pond routers and put the metric plastic router on the market place,at one time Made in the USA was the best you could buy ,bar none..it's to bad they can't get the PC on the other side of the pond and see how good the PC is.
> 
> ...


"it's to bad they can't get the PC on the other side of the pond and see how good the PC is."
Oh, but we can Bob, or at least could as this page from a 2001 Timbecon catalogue shows, can you spot the reason that we didn't even give them a second glance? The second shot is from the inside cover of the same catalogue and yes, I'm short of stature, but definitely not a midget! John is about 6' 6"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" can you spot the reason "

At 700.oo and 800.oo dollars I would pass on them by also ..
They don't state the voltage or show the power cord are they wired up for your 220 voltage and that funny plug or 110 type hook up. ?

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7539 3-1/4-Horsepower Speedmatic 5-Speed Plunge Router: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7538 Speedmatic 3-1/4 HP Plunge Router: Home Improvement

just as side note I got one off this forum for 30.oo/50.oo bucks.

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/26420-porter-cable-speedmatic-type-1-plunge.html

Just a update on the PC router ,it's now up and running, I did a little bit of rewiring and I put a router speed box on it..now it's fine for one of the tank routers .. 

====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The ones here were for 240 volts Bob. Thanks for working your magic on the photo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks for the feed back, some have ask if they could get the PC in the 240 volt now we know they can from AU..but they may need to take out a 2nd. loan on the house to get one.


==



harrysin said:


> The ones here were for 240 volts Bob. Thanks for working your magic on the photo.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "it's to bad they can't get the PC on the other side of the pond and see how good the PC is."
> Oh, but we can Bob, or at least could as this page from a 2001 Timbecon catalogue shows, can you spot the reason that we didn't even give them a second glance? The second shot is from the inside cover of the same catalogue and yes, I'm short of stature, but definitely not a midget! John is about 6' 6"



$489 - v - $799 I know which one I would get......Thanks for that Harry.


----------

